
“Duke Collective” grad students collectivize their wages - ajdecon
http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2014/04/08/_duke_collective_grad_students_collectivize_their_wages_the_great_graduate.html
======
mjfl
I think that could work because on a small scale there's a strong social
pressure to not be "that asshole" who spends the significant portion of the
pool's income. However if this scales up, who knows what would happen? You get
just one asshole, suddenly you need an enforcer, that enforcer needs to be
watched too, etc...

------
JoeAltmaier
Academia - where the competition is so brutal, because the stakes are so
small.

------
sjg007
Go to med school, not grad school.

